# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Dương Triệu Vũ 'dính như sam' Bảo Thy

## thoitrangpk

*Sau khi công bố kế hoạch hợp tác chung, cặp đôi này luôn cặp kè bên nhau mỗi khi xuất hiện.*

Nên duyên từ khi xuất hiện với vai trò là ca sĩ khách mời trong MV Xa mãi xa của Bảo Thy, cặp đôi này dường như luôn gắn chặt với nhau mỗi khi xuất hiện tại sự kiện công khai nào. 
Chiều 17/8, Dương Triệu Vũ và Bảo Thy có mặt tại buổi ra mắt bộ phim Long Ruồi. Dương Triệu Vũ đến khá sớm và 1 mình tạo dáng trước ống kính máy ảnh và đợi… Bảo Thy. Khi Công chúa bong bóng xuất hiện cả hai ngay lập tức thân thiết thậm chí còn diễn trò mi nhau khi có hàng chục ống kính đang hướng về phía mình. Dĩ nhiên, ai cũng biết đó chỉ là ‘diễn’ nhưng cả hai luôn cười nói rất vui vẻ và thân mật công khai.
Sau khi rời buổi công chiếu bộ phim, khoảng 19h tối cả hai tiếp tục sát cánh tại bữa tiệc của chương trình Sáng bừng sức sống. Lần này, Bảo Thy nổi bật với chiếc váy hai dây màu đỏ. Không chỉ trò chuyện thân thiết với nhau mà trên sân khâu khi biểu diễn cả hai cũng ‘tung hứng’ rất tốt.
Một số hình ảnh của Bảo Thy và Dương Triệu Vũ tại hai sự kiện chiều và tối ngày 17/8:


_Cặp đôi này gặp nhau tại buổi công chiếu Long Ruồi và cười như nắc nẻ_

_'Mi nhau' trước công chúng_

_Bảo Thy song ca cùng Dương Triệu Vũ_

_Bảo Thy, Dương Triệu Vũ và Don Nguyễn_
Các tin khác:
game hot 
nhac vang tuyen chon 
banh trung thu
hoa hau hoan vu 2011
sao mai 2011

----------

